# White people and blond hair



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

This thread is not meant to be offensive in any way, lol.

Why are so many (obviously not all, or necessarily even most) White men so into blond hair and blue eyes on women? Why is the stereotypical beauty queen blond haired with blue eyes? I don't get it at all. I'm not denying that there are many beautiful women with blond hair, I just don't see why a *preference* for blond hair is so popular among White men. I could ask the same question about so many Black men preferring light skinned Black women. I don't get that either!

I ask because I'm bored. Personally, I like jet black hair and dark brown eyes on women.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Blonde hair is less common, so more striking?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ My guess too.


----------



## InLoveWithaShyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

All my brothers are married to brunettes..they never dated blondes. 

They always liked girls with long dark hair and very sweet..but with a voluptuous and more exotic beauty they've said and thats who they married basically.

Also, there was a study out that said men usually prefer to marry brunettes and see a more ''serious'' relatiuonship when with a brunette.

Not sure why or if its even accurate but thats what i have read.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

InLoveWithaShyGuy said:


> All my brothers are married to brunettes..they never dated blondes.
> 
> *They always liked girls with long dark hair and very sweet*..but with a voluptuous and more exotic beauty they've said and thats who they married basically.
> 
> ...


I also like short hair. And I don't see what's so attractive about arrogant, 'alpha' females.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Blond hair and blue eyes are recessive traits; they're not too common. A relatively tiny portion of the world's population fits into that category. Maybe the rarity is what intrigues people.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i think it's seen as more striking. it's a look that hollywood popularized perhaps, with movies like "gentlemen prefer blondes". personally my favorite hair color for a girl is brown, but i don't care really.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

On the flip side, you could ask why so many women seem to prefer darker haired guys. It's not fair I tells ya! /blondie self-pity


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Most guys I've encountered have had a preference for brunettes over blondes, if anything (myself speaking as an offended blonde!). I recall once hearing that blonde hair may subconsciously be associated with youth (since blonde hair tends to darken with age), and therefore with fertility... I'm not sure how much truth there is to that speculation, but it was quite interesting nonetheless.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I didn't think blonde was a preference. I've looked at the "Turn on" surveys on this site and nearly every guy seems to prefer brunettes, and most guys I know seem to think the same. It really tempts me to dye my hair darker, but eh, I'm trying to accept my natural blonde self.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> I didn't think blonde was a preference. I've looked at the "Turn on" surveys on this site and nearly every guy seems to prefer brunettes, and most guys I know seem to think the same. It really tempts me to dye my hair darker, but eh, I'm trying to accept my natural blonde self.


you don't have to dye your hair. i may prefer brunettes but i love blondes also.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> On the flip side, you could ask why so many women seem to prefer darker haired guys. It's not fair I tells ya! /blondie self-pity


I'd like to know this one myself. Seems more prominent than the guys being into blond women thing.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Apart from an evolutionary standpoint of variabiltiy, it's all down to preference. And it depends on the girl too.

Unless you're a nazi or something.


----------



## InLoveWithaShyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

I have always preferred a taller man with very dark hair myselfi always find tall & dark very attractive and sexxy!!!


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

What about us redheads?! haha. Technically I'm more of a strawberry blonde, but guys give me a lot of compliments on my hair color. I actually love red hair on guys too.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Maybe blonde hair is a sign of youth, therefore it's more attractive? I know some kids are born with blond hair but later turns darker color... or something like that. Blonde hair also compliments light skin very well, not so much for darker skin tones or even asian skin.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

^^ take a listen to this:

http://castroller.com/podcasts/StuffYouShould/950005-How Redheads Work

Apparently, for reasons unknown, redheads have the most active sex lives. Any insight? haha


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Red > Blonde (For me, no offense to any with blonde.) :b

Edit: Although I was once engaged to a blonde haired girl with blue eyes, but it didn't last.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

Im one of those guys that seems to be attracted to blondes easier. Not to say there arent super hot brunettes/black haired chicks. NO idea what it is, or why I am....just a preference apparently (and its not so much blue eyes....just bright eyes)


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not a fan of blonde hair on women, I think red/ginger are the awesomest hair colours on women, followed by black, then brown...then blonde.

Don't really care about eye colour...blonde hair and blue eyes? Could hardly resist the aryan jokes it might get awkward.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> This thread is not meant to be offensive in any way, lol.
> 
> Why are so many (obviously not all, or necessarily even most) White men so into blond hair and blue eyes on women? Why is the stereotypical beauty queen blond haired with blue eyes? I don't get it at all. I'm not denying that there are many beautiful women with blond hair, I just don't see why a *preference* for blond hair is so popular among White men. I could ask the same question about so many Black men preferring light skinned Black women. I don't get that either!
> 
> I ask because I'm bored. Personally, I like jet black hair and dark brown eyes on women.


It's how things work. Most people are naturally attracted to people of their own race/ethnicity. Since blond hair and blue eyes are something that are largely exclusive to Caucasians, you'll naturally find that more white people are attracted to it. Firey red hair/green eyes etc. are considered very attractive too by Caucasians.

I am not white, so even though I think blonde hair looks good, it doesn't do much for me in terms of pure physical attraction. Just the way people are.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Wait, why was skin color brought up?


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

heroin said:


> It's how things work. Most people are naturally attracted to people of their own race/ethnicity. Since blond hair and blue eyes are something that are largely exclusive to Caucasians, you'll naturally find that more white people are attracted to it. Firey red hair/green eyes etc. are considered very attractive too by Caucasians.
> 
> I am not white, so even though I think blonde hair looks good, it doesn't do much for me in terms of pure physical attraction. Just the way people are.


When I was a teenager, I wasn't attracted to White women. I was attracted to dark skinned Black women, mostly. Now, I like the way smooth, milky white skin looks on women although I'm not attracted to only them, the contrast is appealing to me.


> Wait, why was skin color brought up?


It was brought up because I make the rules.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Misanthropic said:


> When I was a teenager, I wasn't attracted to White women. I was attracted to dark skinned Black women, mostly. Now, I like the way smooth, milky white skin looks on women although I'm not attracted to only them, the contrast is appealing to me.


Sure. I'm a red blooded dude and am attracted to women of most ethnicities. A beautiful woman is a beautiful woman.

But there are some general preferences that most people have that increase chances of attraction, and I find that more often than not, they're typical of the person's ethnicity. I prefer black hair on women. Probably has to do with everyone in my ethnic group having black hair. I also prefer a slightly dark or tanned complexion. That preference too probably comes from the fact that most people of my ethnicity have darker skin.

In general, I find this holds true, so it's no surprise that white people prefer physical characteristics typical of their ethnicity.



woot said:


> Wait, why was skin color brought up?


Because it's a physical characteristic, like blonde hair and blue eyes. Despite what the PC police tell you.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

I have blonde hair and blue eyes, and although I like some blonde women, I prefer brunette more. But as for eye color I like brown or blue. so a brunette with brown or blue eyes is nice. I also tend to prefer women with paler skin and not those that are very tan.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

heroin said:


> Because it's a physical characteristic, like blonde hair and blue eyes. Despite what the PC police tell you.


? I guess it is more of a factor for our darker members on the forum. You take that into account more..I get it now


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

becks said:


> ^^ take a listen to this:
> 
> http://castroller.com/podcasts/StuffYouShould/950005-How Redheads Work
> 
> Apparently, for reasons unknown, redheads have the most active sex lives. Any insight? haha


Haha, no comment on that one.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

woot said:


> ? I guess it is more of a factor for our darker members on the forum. You take that into account more..I get it now





keithp said:


> I also tend to prefer women with paler skin and not those that are very tan.


Guess again.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

No need, I got my proof. And drugs aren't good for you


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

heroin said:


> Most people are naturally attracted to people of their own race/ethnicity. Since blond hair and blue eyes are something that are largely exclusive to Caucasians, you'll naturally find that more white people are attracted to it.


It seems to be universally attractive, though, and I don't really understand why. Blonde white girls are seen as just as desirable by non-white guys as by white guys. I know in Asian and some Latin countries, people make a huge fuss over blonde, blue-eyed Caucasians, and in some of those cultures, blonde hair + blue eyes are even considered more beautiful than their own race's traits.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> It seems to be universally attractive, though, and I don't really understand why. Blonde white girls are seen as just as desirable by non-white guys as by white guys. I know in Asian and some Latin countries, people make a huge fuss over blonde, blue-eyed Caucasians, and in some of those cultures, blonde hair + blue eyes are even considered more beautiful than their own race's traits.


I suppose. Caucasian features seem universally attractive. But, I was commenting on why white men seem to prefer blonde hair, as the original poster asked, and was limiting my reply to that scenario. And it is true that mot people are attracted to people of their own ethnicity *in addition to* people of other ethnicities, i.e. it is usually a given that far east asians find people of their own race attractive or africans find people of african descent attractive, and caucasians find other caucasians attractive, i.e. it is evident why white men find blonde hair/blue eyes attractive.

This is orthogonal to them finding people of other races attractive as well.

And yeah, that's true of my own race as well. White features are considered very attractive. On my mother's (who is not white) trip to Europe she met a young mother on the train who had a five month old daughter with blonde hair/blue eyes. My mum came back raving about how beautiful white kids are. She also said that white kids are very beautiful to another white lady in Europe, who was apparently quite embarrassed to hear that. 

And she was completely unapologetic about it. When I told her that the other lady was probably embarrassed because people in the West have been raised with the whole pride in your own appearance thing, she was surprised. And further went on to state that that didn't make what she said untrue, and that she told it like it is.

I don't really mind it though. Whether someone is attractive because they're white or they have prominent cheekbones is the same to me. If lots of people find white people attractive, that's their preference. I don't think social efforts to promote other races as beautiful are needed. People are attracted to whom they find attractive.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It all comes down to preference, that's it. I like some women regardless of the color of their hair color. It is more complex than that.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

im not gonna find a woman unattractive because they have a certain hair color, but i love girls with dark hair..for me, the darker, the better


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Because fair skinned blonde girls with blue eyes rock my world.

I pretty much dig all hair/eye colours and skin tones though.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

emptybottle2 said:


> It seems to be universally attractive, though, and I don't really understand why. Blonde white girls are seen as just as desirable by non-white guys as by white guys. I know in Asian and some Latin countries, people make a huge fuss over blonde, blue-eyed Caucasians, and in some of those cultures, blonde hair + blue eyes are even considered more beautiful than their own race's traits.


I don't think Black men generally prefer WW with blue eyes and blond hair. Many (not necessarily most) Black men prefer women with caramel/medium brown skin and curly or straight hair (instead of 'kinky' hair) but blond hair isn't that popular in Black cultures.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm not a white dude but I'll just reiterate what a couple of people here have already touched on. I think that people are attracted to blondes because visually they just stand out more. They can be more eye-catching on first sight. Are white guys more physically attracted to blondes? I can't make that call but I think blondes, or even redheads for that matter, are more visually striking because percentage-wise they're not as prevalent as brown or black haired people.


----------



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

heroin said:


> Guess again.


I dont get the quotes? I am White, but there are tan white and pale white. So someone not tan will be paler.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

I remember some study that said it was related to the brightness of the hair. Blond stands out more.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

eventually, we will all intermingle so much that we will all be beige.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I suppose, but I think we'll have to work a little harder to keep colour in our lives.


----------



## Kakaka (Apr 7, 2010)

As someone with a preference for blondes, although I'm not white (long story short - I'm mixed white and Asian) I can only offer my own comprehensive explanation: it's all nice and shiny :yes

I honestly can't offer any proper explanation for it, I just think it's sexy. I certainly wasn't told that blonde was better by people or anything like that, it just sort of developed. Maybe it's because they're so physically different to me? As I'm tanned with jet black hair. 

In all seriousness though, there are hot brunettes/redheads just as there are blondes who are not-so-hot. It's not a big deal for me. On the other hand, I spent a couple weeks travelling around Asia once, visiting family and when I got back to the airport I was all "OMG blonde girls!" :teeth


----------



## InLoveWithaShyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

I have very fair skin and blue-green eyes..but my hair is long, curly dark brown!

I think sometimes the mixture of the two, recessive and dominant genes gets peoples attention. I know over the years i have gotten many compliments on my light eyes/skin and my dark hair being such a contrast


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I like all guys..
black hair, brown hair, blonde hair, red hair
blue eyes, green eyes, brown eyes
I don't care

I'll take anything :banana


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> I like all guys..
> black hair, brown hair, blonde hair, red hair
> blue eyes, green eyes, brown eyes
> I don't care
> ...


hahaha, Good post! 

I wouldnt give a fig-roll what colour a girl's hair is either. Or eyes.

If ya meet the right person then it wont bother ya whether they're brunette/blonde/whatever.

Its not as though yer goin to say "ah well I do love you but yer hair is the wrong colour".


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm mixed race (white, asian) and obviously not blonde. Where I am from though most men seem to prefer asians or women of ethnicities that are never natural blondes, latinas etc..I think it's the exotic factor, blonde is considered kind of bland and its almost a sin to be pale around here which is why if you are white you spray tan the heck out of your skin.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

pariahgirl said:


> I think it's the exotic factor.


I had to read that post three times before I realised you had said "exotic", not "erotic". 
:b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> hahaha, Good post!
> 
> I wouldnt give a fig-roll what colour a girl's hair is either. Or eyes.
> 
> ...


:high5


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have any preference for blondes over brunettes or redheads. I like them all.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

I see we've reached the hippie portion of the the thread. I love everyone equally as well.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> I don't think Black men generally prefer WW with blue eyes and blond hair. Many (not necessarily most) Black men prefer women with caramel/medium brown skin and curly or straight hair (instead of 'kinky' hair) but blond hair isn't that popular in Black cultures.


Oh no, I know most people prefer partners of their own race. I meant that that this sort of Pavlovian response men have to blonde hair is not limited to white guys, from what I've observed. I notice lots of non-white guys swerving their heads to overtly check out blondes (of all levels of facial attractiveness) all the time too. Whereas brunettes have to meet a higher standard of attractiveness to be considered hot and to get as much attention from men.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Coming from a girl who likes blonde guys, the rarity of the color makes it so awesome. Although brown and black are more common, it's not like most people wouldn't date someone just because of his/her "less favorable" hair color.


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

laura024 said:


> Coming from a girl who likes blonde guys, the rarity of the color makes it so awesome. Although brown and black are more common, it's not like most people wouldn't date someone just because of his/her "less favorable" hair color.


I wish there were more girls like you. My hair is extremely blonde and it doesn't seem to so me any favors. Although I do buzz it and it's so light it probably looks like I'm bald. Maybe I should stop that.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

becks said:


> I wish there were more girls like you. My hair is extremely blonde and it doesn't seem to so me any favors. Although I do buzz it and it's so light it probably looks like I'm bald. Maybe I should stop that.


First that voice of yours, and now I hear you are a blondie? Address please. :b

But seriously, it's nice to hear that there's love all around for everyone and our various colours.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I want a girlfriend with pink and purple hair. 

Alternative chicks for the win.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It's hard to tell if it's natural these days anyway.


----------



## april showers (Jun 27, 2009)

Everyone has different preferences. If there is a trend towards blonde hair and blue eyes it's mostly because society and the media tends to make having blonde hair and blue eyes as attractive features. For example if you look at alot of tv shows and ad women with those features are usually shown as attractive, popular, "America's sweethearts" type of girls. Of course they deal with negative stereotypes of being "****ty" and "ditzy" as well.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

I am a dark skin woman, and I have met a few guys who discriminated aganist me because I was dark brown skin. I met guys who said they dont date chocolate skin women and thats that. I met a few that wanted to have sex, but would never date me at all. If you have to be ashamed to be with me because of my skin tone, I dont want to associate myself with you. 

Everyone has preferences and the right one will love my chocolate skintone.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Someone briefly touched on this earlier in the thread but I thought I'd point it out clearly. 

Blonde hair is a marker of youth because children tend to have blonde hair and then gradually their hair darkens as they age. In women blonde hair is usually indicative of higher estrogen levels. Blonde hair can be seen as a sign of fertility in a woman.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

shadowmask said:


> On the flip side, you could ask why so many women seem to prefer darker haired guys. It's not fair I tells ya! /blondie self-pity


I agree. I have medium blonde/auburn hair with green/hazel eyes, which I don't really like, and it seems to do me absolutely no favor with women.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I think, like others have said, blonde hair is less common so it is more sought after because its thought of as more unique. Same with blue eyes.
Although, less men are like that than you think. For example, my boyfriend can't stand blue eyes. He thinks they're "too cold looking" and prefers my color, (which is hazel) or brown.  He's picky with hair too. He dislikes light blonde hair as well as red or brunette hair but loves my shade, which is honey blonde.
But girls can be just as picky. I prefer brown haired guys (which luckily, my boyfriend is), so I'll admit I'm guilty.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I highly doubt its only white men attracted to blue eyes and blonde hair.
Personally I don't have a preference, I love 'em all!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Personally, I'm more attracted to dark hair/brunettes than any others. Not sure of the reasoning though, even if there is in the first place

Not to say I dont like blonde/red/whatever though

ultimately one of those things that really doesnt make a difference to me when its all said and done


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)

I'm white, and I've always been way more attracted to brunettes/darker hair and brown/darker eyes. Actually, I love all you womens of all shapes, colours and sizes.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like darker hair on women personally.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Misanthropic said:


> I could ask the same question about so many Black men preferring light skinned Black women. I don't get that either!


I think that's more a problem with the mentality of some (maybe even many) black people, even non-white society as a whole, that lighter skin is 'better' than darker skin. In East Asia (afaik) lighter skin is highly regarded because it denotes a higher socioeconomic status. In Africa in the past (1800s?), mixed race people, especially women on the west coast countries like Cape Verde were sought out by european men. Not sure what the African opinion is nowadays regarding skin colour. And in North America (maybe among Britain and France's significant Black populations as well) with black people we hear all about "good" features - light skin, "good" hair (ie. wavy), light eyes. The farther from traditional Black African, the better, especially when it comes to black females. Having natural hair has come back in fashion a bit, not quite like the 70s where wearing a huge afro was a sign of pride, but today some people are still stuck with a backwards mentality that light skin is somehow superior to dark, wavy hair to kinky.
As a dark-skinned black female with dreadlocks, I think it's all ridiculous.

/end completely off topic, irrelevant rant

What kind of guys do I prefer? the breathing kind


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Misanthropic said:


> This thread is not meant to be offensive in any way, lol.
> 
> Why are so many (obviously not all, or necessarily even most) White men so into blond hair and blue eyes on women? Why is the stereotypical beauty queen blond haired with blue eyes? I don't get it at all. I'm not denying that there are many beautiful women with blond hair, I just don't see why a *preference* for blond hair is so popular among White men. I could ask the same question about so many Black men preferring light skinned Black women. I don't get that either!
> 
> I ask because I'm bored. Personally, I like jet black hair and dark brown eyes on women.


because they haven't been subjected much to diversity
can you imagine, after all was done to make those evil crackas to like every color there is in a rainbow, they still prefer white... preposterous!


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

becks said:


> I see we've reached the hippie portion of the the thread. I love everyone equally as well.


Haha, good answer!!

Ah i don't think its true, actually alot of guys i know say they prefer brunettes, dunno why, but yet their girlfriends are blonde, so obviously it doesnt really bother most guys at the end of the day. I have blonde hair and blue eyes, but i've never wanted to be any other colour, i really don't care.

But to answer your question, blonde hair and blue eyes are recessive genes, so they are less common than dark hair and dark eyes.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Misanthropic said:


> Personally, I like jet black hair and dark brown eyes on women.


Wish more people thought the way you do. I have black hair and dark brown eyes.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't see why people are saying blue eyes and blonde hair are less common...I see ****loads of people all the time, with blonde hair and blue eyes. Unless you mean natural blondes...in that case, it probably is rare. But PLENTY of women bleach their hair, and plenty have blue eyes.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> Ah i don't think its true, *actually alot of guys i know say they prefer brunettes, dunno why,* but yet their girlfriends are blonde, so obviously it doesnt really bother most guys at the end of the day. I have blonde hair and blue eyes, but i've never wanted to be any other colour, i really don't care.


Same here...almost every guy I know has said he prefers brunettes. So, I really feel it's just a misconception that blondes are preferred and not a common trend of any kind.

I don't have a preference in guys with haircolor. I usually notice eye color first...blue/green eyes stand out for me, but I have seen some amazing brown eyes, too :yes.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Really? I don't think this is the case at all. Its all personal preference is it not? I know loads of guys who are obsessed with red heads, brunettes, blondes etc 

Although i do think Blondes are probably more striking as in the hair colour so it gets noticed more. 
I kinda always have this weird thought in my head though that a guy never wants to actually have a proper relationship with a blonde they only want fun...ignore me though thats just paranoia


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Hair color is subjected to similar trends as fashion/clothing. Certain hair colors go through periods of being more popular than others. For example, blonde hair was pretty popular in the 80s, red went through a surge of popularity in the 90s, and I think right now brunette is making a comeback. It's weird to think of hair color like that, but to many women their hair is more like an accessory, since changing the color is pretty easy.

My natural hair color is brunette, and I haven't really noticed much of a difference in how people respond to me since I went blonde.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

Most of the guys I know tend to like brunettes better. I don't think blonde hair is seen as 'special' as it used to be. As a blonde-haired, blue/green-eyed girl, I can say that I don't think being blonde has given me any preferential treatment.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Sabriella said:


> Most of the guys I know tend to like brunettes better. I don't think blonde hair is seen as 'special' as it used to be. As a blonde-haired, blue/green-eyed girl, I can say that I don't think being blonde has given me any preferential treatment.


*Naturally* blonde hair looks great. I think the bleached look is a no go but to me there is nothing better than a naturally blonde girl, or a natural red head for that matter.

As for the natural blonde, this is sort of what I mean:










I always prefer gals with un-dyed hair and with lighter colours.


----------



## PitaMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I think its because there are alot of stereotypes out there that say blondes have more fun or are wild. Which isn't necessarily true. (I'm a natural blonde, but dye it all kinds of colors ) All the blondes I've seen that were wild were actually brunettes who dyed their hair blonde. And to be honest, I know just as many white guys who prefer brunettes to blondes. My ex preferred red heads. I will never dye my hair red again. Lol. It looked ridiculous on me. And I'm drawn more to dark hair, blue eyed men. But they are hard to find. Although it really doesn't matter, personality is key to me.


----------



## mightyman (Mar 10, 2010)

is nygirl88 white with blond hair


----------



## Red Sun (Jul 6, 2008)

Raven black is the only way to go


----------



## madelinechism (Feb 13, 2012)

Although the physical aspect of a human being is key usally unfournately in any attraction...personality to me shines brightest...Ill admire your beauty or desiring traits no doubt but if your an bias idiot who cant find anything that isnt superficial to say your no good for me...I like eyes though its not neccasarily the color but something i cant explain in words....hmm


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

I honestly don't care if the woman is blonde, brunette, redhead, black, white, asian. What difference does it make what the person you love is?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

it seems i'm not in ''trend''

i'm white, and i prefer black hair, black eyes, and darker skin tones


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I like blondes. But does that mean I like blondes in all cases? No.

A few days ago on my way to school in the tram, I saw this gorgeous female sitting and watching out the window. She had dark skin and shiny curly hair. And to this day I think she is the most beautiful girl I've ever met.

And no she didn't have coloured eyes or anything, lol; brown eyes I think.

My preference is blonde, but does that mean it's blonde all the time? Nope. Thing is, blondes tend to care way more about their appearance I suppose. Now, get a brunette who takes super care of her body and her appearance; jewel.


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I like my hair. I think it's unique.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hair/eye color has never particularly attracted me. Meaning, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Oddly enough, I'm actually in to brown eyes on a woman. Find it incredibly sexy. 

Hair color I couldn't care less about. Blonde, brunette, redhead, if you wear it well then it'll be attractive to me.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe that some men truly have a preference for dark or red hair, but it seems that others declare that preference as a way to show that they aren't like every other stereotypical guy that goes after the blonde. In other words, it's a way to show that they have a more refined taste. Or maybe I'm just a bitter blonde. That actually has a nice ring to it. A screen name change may be in order.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I like dark hair, olive skin, and whatever eyes.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I used to prefer blondes, but now when i think of a hot girl she's usually brunette. I guess i go through phases. Any combo of hair/eye color in reality is fine to me.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I like guys with black hair and either brown or green eyes. After living in South America and Japan for so long, lighter colored hair (even brown) is a turn off. And the 2 blue eyed guys that I kissed were horrible kissers, so never again. uke


Hey hey hey! Don't you generalize us blue-eyed people! Some of us aren't that bad.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am just as attracted to brunettes and redheads as I am to blondes.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

mooncake said:


> Most guys I've encountered have had a preference for brunettes over blondes, if anything (myself speaking as an offended blonde!). I recall once hearing that blonde hair may subconsciously be associated with youth (since blonde hair tends to darken with age), and therefore with fertility... I'm not sure how much truth there is to that speculation, but it was quite interesting nonetheless.





sanria22 said:


> Maybe blonde hair is a sign of youth, therefore it's more attractive? I know some kids are born with blond hair but later turns darker color... or something like that. Blonde hair also compliments light skin very well, not so much for darker skin tones or even asian skin.





rumjungle said:


> Someone briefly touched on this earlier in the thread but I thought I'd point it out clearly.
> 
> Blonde hair is a marker of youth because children tend to have blonde hair and then gradually their hair darkens as they age. In women blonde hair is usually indicative of higher estrogen levels. Blonde hair can be seen as a sign of fertility in a woman.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/jun/04/men-blonde-women-attractive


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

komorikun said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/jun/04/men-blonde-women-attractive


Hmm, interesting.

I never have thought about why I am attracted to certain girls. Blonde girls with blue eyes always seem to be unattainable for me, but maybe that's the whole genetic selection thing playing out?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

For some reason, I was never attracted to a blonde. I prefer girls with dark or brown hair.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

wickedlovely said:


> TRUTH. :yes :lol


Mine is active, eh?
I pity those who have even less active ones than I do :um :lol


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Personally, I've only known a few who have preferred blonde hair and blue eyes. I just like beautiful eyes in general, which can be any color. 
I have blue eyes though.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I like dark haired and brunette ladies


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

never was attracted to blonde haired females with blue eyes, nothing attractive about it, but I do find girls with brown eyes and black hair like this one attractive, Hispanic girls I prefer


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kreeper (May 21, 2008)

I've heard something about lighter hair being, subconsciously or not, equated with youth. And youthful looks are often deemed attractive.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I like Blonde and Brunettes. Leaning toward Brunettes more on girls and guys. I love lighter/fare even pale skin with dark hair and bright eyes. I guess that explains me but on other people it's amazing.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Maybe because blondes look more innocent? IDK.

I'm a girl and I think any hair color looks good... especially BRIGHT PINK!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

crookedsmile said:


> Maybe because blondes look more innocent? IDK.
> 
> I'm a girl and I think any hair color looks good... especially BRIGHT PINK!


especially bright pink on Kate Winslet!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

This thread makes me feel like ****!!!!!!!!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Kathykook said:


> This thread makes me feel like ****!!!!!!!!


I like blonde hair....


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know if that is true these days - from what I have heard from
guys - they like so many different types and hair colors.
I have dyed my hair just about every hair color possible -- and I have
very light eyes. Now my hair is black (close to my natural hair color)
- and I feel more sexy and I get the most compliments.

Who knows.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

It doesn't matter, everyone is beautiful but I like freckles-lol


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Im a sucker for porcelain skin, brown hair, blue eyes.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> Im a sucker for porcelain skin, brown hair, blue eyes.


haha that's great.
Thought people from NJ would only love the tans...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

RiversEdge said:


> haha that's great.
> Thought people from NJ would only love the tans...


Yea, guess Im just ... different, not a fan of people who look like they just escaped from the Willy Wonka Chocolate Factory.


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

Borophyll said:


> Yea, guess Im just ... different, not a fan of people who look like they just escaped from the Willy Wonka Chocolate Factory.


:lol

Being different is great.


----------



## TinShyler (Feb 6, 2010)

All colorings are nice. Colorings aren’t really a big deal to me. In terms of attraction I don’t personally like blonde hair a on a guy only because that’s my colorings. My guy has brown hair and he loves blondes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No need to hate on blond girls. All hair colors are attractive.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Borophyll said:


> Im a sucker for porcelain skin, brown hair, blue eyes.


I'm so glad somebody appreciates this combo! I always feel weird having light skin and eyes combined with dark hair.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

It stands out 

However... I prefer guys with dark hair and blue eyes.


----------



## Zzzzz (Feb 27, 2012)

carambola said:


> Blonde hair is less common, so more striking?


 Haha, here in Sweden it's the complete opposit. Blonde is by far the most common haircolor. More than 80% of Sweden are blondes.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Zzzzz said:


> Haha, here in Sweden it's the complete opposit. Blonde is by far the most common haircolor. More than 80% of Sweden are blondes.


Interesting... in Sweden is it brunettes who are considered to be generally more striking?


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

I like Japanese girls, but not when they dye their hair blonde.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, SAS has a "I hate blondes thread". This forum is awesome. :lol


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

BLONE HAIR AND BLUE EYES?
That's me!
PROBLEM?
I'm all types of mad right now 
I found a picture to express my thoughts... :um
Thanks for understanding, best regards.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

I think many people see blonde hair on women as a sign that they're more willing to have sex. If you think of the "stereotypical blonde," she has the hair, blue eyes, and a good body. It's the symbol because it has become the sign for sex.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

Mirror said:


> I think many people see blonde hair on women as a sign that they're more willing to have sex.


Not really, they get the same respect from me as any other woman would.
Some people aren't even attracted to blonde haired women. :um


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Eye color is not important to me, but I do prefer girls with black and brown hair for some reason.


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

NatureFellow said:


> Not really, they get the same respect from me as any other woman would.
> Some people aren't even attracted to blonde haired women. :um


I mean I know not everyone thinks that way, and a lot of it is based on how they carry themselves. But I still think blonde hair, at least in the US, is associated with sex in a way, more like carefree, fun and whatnot.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Is Aryan master race. Superior genes is real reason people like it.

....Kidding don't ban me. Maybe blondes are preferable cause blonde=stupid in a lot of peoples minds and therefor easier to seduce?


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't think nearly as many guys prefer blondes as women seem to think. It's a shame that so many bleach their hair because of this misconception, too.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I don't have a preference for any hair color; it's just whether a woman looks good at any given time. Hair length (long is better) is more important to me than hair color.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I've always hear guys prefer brunettes. At least around here. I think my fiancé seems to be more attracted to the brunette actresses. But I'm a blonde, grey/green eyed lady


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*Lol, does that mean I should have dated more since I am a blue eyed blonde hair gal?? *


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

I thought it was changing actually. I always see in movies now the woman having the typical long wavy brunette hair:/

I personally prefer dark hair with green/grey/blue eyes


----------



## Define Me (Jan 2, 2012)

Really depends tbh.

I've seen plenty of other types of women that would beat the avarage blonde girl in the looks departement. Then again, I've seen quite a few stunning blondes.

Just depends on how well the girl takes care of herself.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm actually pretty turned off by blonde hair in general. Black/brunette forever. :heart I guess I definitely don't think like the average guy though, huh?


----------



## Velorrei (Jan 30, 2011)

I've always been envious of blonde haired/blue eyed girls. They've always been the focal point of appearance-based industries, and almost everything looks so beautiful on them compared to girls that look like me.

I'm basically an Asian mutt, and I have black hair and dark brown eyes. 

In high school, I participated in drama club for a short period of time. Our casting director always assigned me ominous/evil/antagonist roles and said it was something about my "essence" that made me a good fit. She always casted me and and a blonde girl as opposing characters because we "foiled" each other in appearance.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Lol.I love white women with blonde hair...I'm black BTW.


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer brown hair. But hair really doesn't matter.


----------



## Alexa (Jun 10, 2010)

Velorrei said:


> I've always been envious of blonde haired/blue eyed girls. *They've always been the focal point of appearance-based industries*, and almost everything looks so beautiful on them compared to girls that look like me.


That's an interesting point. Appearance-based industries create artificial demands or reinforce preexisting ones so they can make more money off the public. It could be that they turn blonde/blue-eyed women into beauty ideals because so few women have blonde hair and blue eyes naturally. If ad campaigns instead emphasized the beauty of dark hair and brown eyes, then there would be a much smaller market for their useless beauty crap like hair dye and colored contacts.


----------



## Ansgar (Feb 17, 2012)

Velorrei said:


> I've always been envious of blonde haired/blue eyed girls. They've always been the focal point of appearance-based industries, and almost *everything looks so beautiful on them compared to girls that look like me.*
> 
> I'm basically an Asian mutt, and I have black hair and dark brown eyes.
> 
> In high school, I participated in drama club for a short period of time. Our casting director always assigned me ominous/evil/antagonist roles and said it was something about my "essence" that made me a good fit. She always casted me and and a blonde girl as opposing characters because we "foiled" each other in appearance.


Bull****, dark women are just as beautiful as blonde women.

Your teacher was probably a racist.


----------

